# New Duke Boyz vid Copiah Creek



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Not working for me? Says the video I requested is not currently available.... Dunno if its my computer or ?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I got the same message


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Not working for me? Says the video I requested is not currently available.... Dunno if its my computer or ?


You Tube just isn't done processing it yet. Give it a little time.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

sikkk azz vid man awesome editing and good footage.....link is here 

http://www.youtube.com/user/monroecountymudsters#p/u/60/dzGMkXHMfQg


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fixed it


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

yea it was a good vid im on the 420 by the way


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

NICE!!!!:rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work. Great Vid!


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the fix on the link, and it turned out to be a great ride well except the 420 busting the u-joint. once we got the honda loaded back up it started to rain really hard for about 20 or so which made things a lot more enjoyable no dust at all after that and you could slip and slide around the corners really easy.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice vid...Makes me wanna go back to Copiah


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice vid need to send some of that rain our way


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

what program did they use to edit the video?


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

nice video man i really liked it , especially how it was edited:beat:


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

i just use windows movie maker. with lots of playing with options and trying different deals. i also have a audio editing software that i use a lot


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

awesome video! i just downloaded some software: powerdirector 9. it's hard to figure out on your own but a quick search on youtube and you will be rolling in no time. go to my youtube channel and subscribe for a free download of powerdirector 9! http://www.youtube.com/user/samhjr63


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

BadAzzz!!!:309149:


----------

